# Yamaha HTR 6063 Set up issues



## Stucatz (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey guys, this might be a stupid question but here goes nothing.... As far as I thought I knew, everything looked like it was connected properly...That is, until I turned it on!!! I have my LG 42" 1080p hooked up to the Yamaha HTR 6063 with a HDMI cable. Why is it that I'm not getting sound through to the speakers?? Do I still have to go out and get an Optical cable?? I thought the HDMI was supposed to take care of that?? Sorry if this is a silly question, Ive been out of the scene for a while! Appreciate any help I can get!:dontknow:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Check settings in the Yamaha and the TV. There may be one that says audio over HDMI, or set the input audio source on the receiver to HDMI.

I'm not familiar with that receiver, so I can't tell you an absolute solution. Good luck.


----------



## Stucatz (Jan 3, 2011)

Still nothing. A friend of mine thats a car audio buff and suggested to run everything through the TV via HDMI and use RCA cables to run all the sound from the TV through the receiver. How does this sound? Would there be any loss of sound quality running it that way?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That will work, but you will not get the Dolby 5.1 or more advanced audio signals like TrueHD. It would be stereo only.

Hopefully someone with this exact receiver or TV will chime in with more advice. :dunno:


----------



## Stucatz (Jan 3, 2011)

I actually just went out and grabbed a Monster Optical cable instead. Cost me $54.00 But Im sure it'll be a lot better than using RCA


----------

